# Boat curious



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Welcome down south Checkers! Good luck with your search, there's tons of options out there. Just do your homework and test drive whatever you can.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I think a drift boat in Biscayne bay would be pretty rad. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Checkers said:


> Hey all, awesome forum! Fly fishing guide in Idaho making the move to the Miami/keys area this December, wife and are tired of the winters. Gonna pay some due this winter hope to start guiding in a year or two. Looking at tons of different boats and I'm pretty excited to be finally shopping skiffs!


Welcome to the salt!

Obviously there are a ton of options, like a TON of options. So here is my advice to you.

Just because it has a poling platform, looks sexy, and drafts 5" does not mean you can guide out of it. More than half of the skiffs built for sight fishing are made for 2 people only. One on the bow, one on the platform. You will find a lot of these will be the more affordable skiffs too. Making it tempting as a future guide, to save some money up front. If you plan on taking out 2 or even 3 clients, you will learn very quickly that most of these boats will not fit the bill. Look for something in that 17-18' range with a beam that is at least 72". There are plenty of skiffs in this range too. They may be a little more expensive, and a little harder to come by, but you will be making the right choice in the end.

This is all assuming you are looking to offer sight fishing charters and not 5 person bait chunking charters. For that, you may be on the wrong form.

Don't get too excited and buy the first thing with a poling platform that you can afford.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome, all great advise givem so far.


----------



## Checkers (Jul 25, 2018)

Pierson said:


> Welcome to the salt!
> 
> Obviously there are a ton of options, like a TON of options. So here is my advice to you.
> 
> ...


That is exactly my plan, get going with an 18. I've been checking out the Marquesa. Out of all the manufacturers I have contacted, HB and Chittum have been the only ones to call me back! When I get down I'll start taking boats out to demo. Looking to guide 2 anglers at a time. Fortunate enough for me these are expensive! So I won't be jumping into something real quick. Thanks for the advice! This forum already rocks


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't help you with the boat, but I'd advise a lot more careful research before you decide on Miami and/or the Keys. I was born just south of Miami, and I wouldn't think about living in that area now. The crowds, the traffic, the expense, the language and the distances that must be traveled to get to decent fishing are all obstacles that are tough to overcome. There are still a few places in Florida that are uncrowded and reasonably pristine with good fishing, but Miami ain't one of them.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Can't help you with the boat, but I'd advise a lot more careful research before you decide on Miami and/or the Keys. I was born just south of Miami, and I wouldn't think about living in that area now. The crowds, the traffic, the expense, the language and the distances that must be traveled to get to decent fishing are all obstacles that are tough to overcome. There are still a few places in Florida that are uncrowded and reasonably pristine with good fishing, but Miami ain't one of them.


Being a native Floridian, I couldn't agree more. Born and raised in Broward county and it's really been downhill, but it's still a paradise on the water. It's a very love/hate thing for me now.


----------



## Chaser88 (May 7, 2018)

Checkers said:


> That is exactly my plan, get going with an 18. I've been checking out the Marquesa. Out of all the manufacturers I have contacted, HB and Chittum have been the only ones to call me back! When I get down I'll start taking boats out to demo. Looking to guide 2 anglers at a time. Fortunate enough for me these are expensive! So I won't be jumping into something real quick. Thanks for the advice! This forum already rocks


You may also want to check out Beavertail Skiffs. I've been hearing great things about them, also East Cape. Both Florida built boats.


----------



## Checkers (Jul 25, 2018)

Zach Vogelsang said:


> You may also want to check out Beavertail Skiffs. I've been hearing great things about them, also East Cape. Both Florida built boats.


I called and emailed both. No reply. They're not making it easy for me to give them my money!


----------



## Checkers (Jul 25, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> Can't help you with the boat, but I'd advise a lot more careful research before you decide on Miami and/or the Keys. I was born just south of Miami, and I wouldn't think about living in that area now. The crowds, the traffic, the expense, the language and the distances that must be traveled to get to decent fishing are all obstacles that are tough to overcome. There are still a few places in Florida that are uncrowded and reasonably pristine with good fishing, but Miami ain't one of them.


Thanks for the advice. We're gonna head down and check it out for a season. I'm not set on anything. Just trying to be central to figure it all out. I'll take any pointers!


----------

